# Zuppa Toscana



## Cheryl J

This is a really good recipe from Allrecipes. I'll definitely make this again and again. 

Zuppa Toscana 

1 pound bulk mild Italian sausage 
1 1/4 teaspoons crushed red pepper flakes (I didn't use that much, lol)
4 slices bacon, cut into 1/2 inch pieces 
1 large onion, diced 
1 tablespoon minced garlic 
5 (13.75 ounce) cans chicken broth 
6 potatoes, thinly sliced (I used reds, and left skin on)
1 cup heavy cream (I used 1/2 and 1/2)
1/4 bunch fresh spinach, tough stems removed (I used kale)


(I also blotted as much fat as I could from the sausage, so there wouldn't be a greasy layer of fat floating on the soup)

Super-Delicious Zuppa Toscana Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh yummy!  Thanks for sharing this, Cheryl!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That sounds wonderful, thanks!


----------



## Kayelle

I'm so glad you posted this recipe Cheryl, as I've been making it for a long time and it's good to have it here in our forum. It's such a *delicious soup!* I always use kale, and instead of potatoes I sometimes use a can or two of rinsed white beans.
YUMM YUMM YUMM!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thanks!

I think I'll make a small batch with toucans of broth and no potatoes!


----------



## bakechef

I've made this a bunch of times and it's so good.  I always get it instead of salad at Olive Garden.

Yes, it definitely needs Kale, spinach isn't really right for it.

Kayelle I really like the idea of white beans instead of potatoes, I'll give that a shot!


----------



## Cheryl J

You're welcome, everyone!  

Yes, white beans would be a great replacement for the potatoes.  Hadn't thought of that, I'll try it that way next time.  Extra protein. 

I've never been to an Olive Garden, but I hear that soup is really popular there.  I can see why, it's delish!  

Bea, I cut the recipe in half, too.  Way too much for just one.


----------



## Kayelle

Yet another advantage of using white beans instead of potatoes, without the potatoes, it freezes beautifully.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Bitter cold this morning!

I made a small, low carb, batch of this amazing soup for lunch today!


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> I'm so glad you posted this recipe Cheryl, as I've been making it for a long time and it's good to have it here in our forum. It's such a *delicious soup!* I always use kale, and instead of potatoes I sometimes use a can or two of rinsed white beans.
> YUMM YUMM YUMM!!!



I love the beans idea instead of potatoes. Thanks.


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad you liked it, Aunt Bea. 

Now I'm craving it all over again!  I'll try it with cannellini beans next time.


----------



## danbuter

I love this soup! Thanks for posting a recipe for it.


----------



## letscook

This is so good I have made it many times, I do like the kale better then the spinach, it holds up better. I have used potatoes and also cannellini  beans with great success. The last time I made it , I forgot to buy the sausage, but I had some kielbasa in the freezer so I diced up some up and I try using a small gnocchi (premade pkg from store) . I thought it was very good also.  it is a very versatile soup


----------



## tenspeed

I made another batch of this soup today, but with hot Italian sausage.  Had a nice kick to it without being too hot.  I used 2 slices of bacon (all I had), and the bacon flavor was kind of lost with the hot sausage.  I used a half bunch of kale and 3 cans of cannellini beans.  Also used BTB rather than canned broth, as well as half and half.

  A pound of sausage is quite a bit.  Next time I think I'll halve the sausage and increase the beans, and maybe increase the kale as well.  With the hot sausage I think I can omit the bacon, as we don't have it in the house very often.  That should make it a somewhat healthier soup.

  Thanks for posting this, Cheryl.  Good stuff!


----------



## Cheryl J

Good tips there, tenspeed - I think I'll try hot Italian next time.  I haven't made this in a while, thanks for the reminder!  I'll also try it with the cannellini beans in place of potatoes, as you and a few others have mentioned.  It definitely is a great soup - I need to make it while it's still winter.


----------



## msmofet

I also make this Olive Garden knock off with kale and cannelini beans. Sometimes I serve it with knock off Red Lobster cheddar bay biscuits and a salad with Olive Garden dressing (they sell it in cute little bottles with a jug handle at my OG). LOL


----------



## Kayelle

msmofet said:


> I also make this Olive Garden knock off with kale and cannelini beans. Sometimes I serve it with knock off Red Lobster cheddar bay biscuits and a salad with Olive Garden dressing (they sell it in cute little bottles with a jug handle at my OG). LOL



I had this soup with my meal at Olive Garden not long ago, and I like mine better. The restaurant uses only potato with no cannelini beans. I like twice the amount of kale with a combo of sweet & hot sausage, and I have to have my bacon.


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> I had this soup with my meal at Olive Garden not long ago, and I like mine better. The restaurant uses only potato with no cannelini beans. I like twice the amount of kale with a combo of sweet & hot sausage, and I have to have my bacon.


I really don't like the meals very much at OG. So my meal is soup and salad. I use sweet sausage and crushed red pepper flakes, cannelini beans, bacon, kale and half and half or heavy cream.


----------



## Cheryl J

It's a good thing this soup is so versatile.  With a base of half and half (or heavy cream), red pepper flakes, garlic, bacon, any kind of sausage, and greens, how can it be anything but good?  

MsMofet, I was just thinking about Red Lobsters Cheddar Bay biscuits the other day. Those would be wonderful with this soup. Heading off to find a copycat recipe.


----------



## msmofet

Cheryl J said:


> It's a good thing this soup is so versatile.  With a base of half and half (or heavy cream), red pepper flakes, garlic, bacon, any kind of sausage, and greens, how can it be anything but good?
> 
> MsMofet, I was just thinking about Red Lobsters Cheddar Bay biscuits the other day. Those would be wonderful with this soup. Heading off to find a copycat recipe.


Bisquik is the main ingredient in the copy cat. Butter, dry parsley and garlic salt to brush the tops after baking. Yummy. I want to try to make them with all fresh ingredients and a regular biscuit recipe one day. But the knock off is good.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, MsM.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> ...MsMofet, I was just thinking about Red Lobsters Cheddar Bay biscuits the other day. Those would be wonderful with this soup. Heading off to find a copycat recipe.


I've had a from-scratch copycat in my recipe file for ages - still haven't made them yet. : I never have Bisquick on hand because I use it so infrequently that it starts to smell "off" before I'm even halfway through the box.

If you want to try the one I found, it's here:  *Cheddar Bay Biscuits*


----------



## tenspeed

Kayelle said:


> I had this soup with my meal at Olive Garden not long ago, and I like mine better. The restaurant uses only potato with no cannelini beans. I like twice the amount of kale with a combo of sweet & hot sausage, and I have to have my bacon.


I prefer this soup with potatoes......... until it comes out of the freezer.  Potatoes do not freeze well, and the texture is considerably different afterwards.  As some of this inevitably goes in the freezer, cannellini beans it is.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've had a from-scratch copycat in my recipe file for ages - still haven't made them yet. : I never have Bisquick on hand because I use it so infrequently that it starts to smell "off" before I'm even halfway through the box.
> 
> If you want to try the one I found, it's here:  *Cheddar Bay Biscuits*



Bisquick is just a combination of a few ingredients:
- 6 cups all-purpose flour
- 3 tablespoons baking powder
- 1 tablespoon salt
- 1 cup vegetable shortening, cubed

You could scale this down to make a half batch and freeze some of the biscuits.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've had a from-scratch copycat in my recipe file for ages - still haven't made them yet. : I never have Bisquick on hand because I use it so infrequently that it starts to smell "off" before I'm even halfway through the box.
> 
> If you want to try the one I found, it's here: *Cheddar Bay Biscuits*


 
Thanks, CG....wow, do those ever look fabulous.   I haven't bought Bisquick in several years either, not since I was cooking for my mom.  I rarely went through a box even back then, and I always have flour, baking soda, and baking powder on hand anyway. 

MUST make those biscuits!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Bisquick is just a combination of a few ingredients:
> - 6 cups all-purpose flour
> - 3 tablespoons baking powder
> - 1 tablespoon salt
> - 1 cup vegetable shortening, cubed
> 
> You could scale this down to make a half batch and freeze some of the biscuits.



Or...could I make a batch of the mix, then freeze IT? Say in 1-cup portions?


----------



## Aunt Bea

I don't keep baking ingredients on hand anymore.

A couple times a year, usually with a double coupon, I buy a pouch of Bisquick, Hungry Jack pancake mix, corn muffin mix, cookie mix, etc...

Just right for one or two people, not enough to do any significant damage!


----------



## Kayelle

I made this soup again on this chilly cloudy spring day.

 I gilded the lily this time with about 1/4 cup of dried Porcini mushrooms. Mama Mia, datsa some Zuppa!


----------



## msmofet

I made this soup and biscuits but never posted the pics. Here they are.

Sausage, kale and bean soup






Cheddar Bay Biscuits


----------



## Kayelle

Beautiful MsM!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for reviving this, Kay!  I've said it recently and haven't done it yet  - but I've GOT to make this wonderful soup again! I can imagine the dried porcinis are a great addition. YUM

Beautiful pics, MsM - I want one of those biscuits right now.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cheryl J said:


> This is a really good recipe from Allrecipes. I'll definitely make this again and again.
> 
> Zuppa Toscana
> 
> 1 pound bulk mild Italian sausage
> 1 1/4 teaspoons crushed red pepper flakes (I didn't use that much, lol)
> 4 slices bacon, cut into 1/2 inch pieces
> 1 large onion, diced
> 1 tablespoon minced garlic
> 5 (13.75 ounce) cans chicken broth
> 6 potatoes, thinly sliced (I used reds, and left skin on)
> 1 cup heavy cream (I used 1/2 and 1/2)
> 1/4 bunch fresh spinach, tough stems removed (I used kale)
> 
> 
> (I also blotted as much fat as I could from the sausage, so there wouldn't be a greasy layer of fat floating on the soup)
> 
> Super-Delicious Zuppa Toscana Recipe - Allrecipes.com



I was looking high and low for the recipe for this soup!
When I was reading the other thread 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/fall-soup-season-is-back-100677.html
and Kayelle mentioned this soup, my mouth watered!!!


----------



## Cheryl J

You'll love it, kgirl!


----------



## Kayelle

I made it again not long ago Kgirl, and froze some. Love that the white beans that I use in the soup freeze well, rather than potatoes that do not.


----------

